# Short-term foster (possibly) for 3 cats...



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Putting the 'feelers' out there - my sister has 3 adult cats & there's a strong possibility that she might be sectioned in the next 2/3 weeks. Hopefully not for very long...
Her cats could go in a cattery but she would stress about them being in that environment and she would prefer them to be fostered - if possible.
Does anyone know of anyone/where who fosters cats, please? 
Thanks


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

no one with any suggestions at all? 
My sister loves her cats - they're her babies (she sends my daughter birthday cards off each one!) & if she has to have a spell in hospital it would help enormously to know they're being looked after in a home from home. 
I can't take them in - they're not used to dogs.. 
Maybe it'll have to be a cattery, if that's the only option


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't really know what to suggest other than possibly calling your local RSPCA office or Vets to see if they have details of anyone currently fostering cats or willing to foster short term. Hope your sister is ok and gets better soon xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Does your sister live alone? How about a live in house/pet sitter?
I use House Sitters & Sitting from Housecarers USA Australia Canada NZ UK worldwide . but there are plenty of other similar sites available.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

where abouts in the country is she based.


----------



## bubblesmum (Sep 14, 2010)

You have probably already found somewhere for your sisters cats to stay, but if not I foster cats myself and have space to accommodate. Where in the UKdoes your sister live?
Emily


----------

